
Mozilla Confirms Web-Based Execution Vector for Meltdown and Spectre Attacks - jgillich
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/mozilla-confirms-web-based-execution-vector-for-meltdown-and-spectre-attacks/
======
pwg
This is why it was always a good idea to install NoScript in default deny
mode, and then only white-list select domains that you believe you can trust.

